# A few tech vids from a while ago!



## SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2006)

I found these vids I made ages ago..I hope you guys enjoy it!

*Outside punch defense 1!* 

Okay let me go through it. 

He strikes I block. rolling the wrist to turn it into a grab! 

I strike the throat, my thumb goes into the hollow point on the throat, the other four fingers are used to grab one half of the neck and apply pressure wioth the thumb. 

There is no reap of the leg, the leg is placed behind the assailants leg to assist the falling, as he is already backing away from the pressure in the thraot it is not a sweep, but more of a trip! 

Then the hand closest to your body is held safely and the strike is applied to the point behind your ear! 

http://www.zippyvideos.com/5950195762459946/pict0049/ 

I have found this technique is usefull for any style of puch, the block and grab can be effectively employed to any straight hand strike, linear or curved! It can be employed at any point on the arm, so space/distance is not a issue. I would attempt this take down on anyone as I have my thumb in the hollow of his throat and I am squezzing his throat in, he is naturally backing away! 

I know that we should be closer , but there was a big puddle we were trying to avoid....it didnt work! Also I am not trying to kill my baby brother he is only 13 you know! So please ignore the zombie style punch as I was trying to view the technique and my brother is just so gentle and non violent..also I must give a little warning that I do swear at the end...sorry!

*Outside Punch Defense 2* 

in this is the technique, we rock the assailant to keep him off balanced and dont let go till he is off to lala land...in the first clip I am demonstrating the entry, in the second clip I am demonstrating the rocking! 

movement 
http://www.zippyvideos.com/6308305152463746/pict0053/ 

you step outside of the punch, step inward arn trap his arm between you and his head, get your hands in a triangle and squeeze the artery in the neck causing the assailant to black out! 

rocking 
http://www.zippyvideos.com/5956336432463956/pict0054/ 

Well this is pretty self explanatory! 

I would just at this stage like to say once again...I have used these techniques sucessfully on several occasions....and that it is excecuted with alot more speed and power..these are just some vids I had to see the tech..so please people be gentle!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2006)

Savage looks pretty good to me, we use almost the same techs as in your first with a few modificatrions. Most of us know the speed is slower for the sake of not killing your dummy.
Terry


----------



## Laborn (Feb 18, 2006)

Look good to me, i'd like to learn more of that stuff.


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 19, 2006)

This is part of a defense structure I am trying to come up with called TABU SORO...it is an art I am trying to develop combining my experience both in real life and in the Martial arts as to what is effective for me! I have begun making little videos of set patterns and movements...not kata/tae gyuk but more like body positioning for strikes etc....it is close range fighting art..with emphasis on low kicks..punching and standing grappling...the philosophy is based on the _bati..._a clan of warriors in Fiji...of which my family belongs..I have alot more research to do though!


----------

